# verjährt die Fischerprüfung?



## viti55 (3. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Wie ist die Sachlage in BW, Fischerprüfung ist Bestanden, darf mein Sohn noch vier Jahre warten und erst dann Angelschein beantragen?  Zurzeit hat er Jugendschein der ist bis 16 Jahren gültig.
oder verjährt die Prüfung irgendwann? 

Danke für die Erklärung
viti


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Dezember 2018)

Nein die Prüfung verjährt nicht, mit der Prüfungsbescheinigung (gut drauf aufpassen!) kann er sich auch noch in 20 Jahren einen Fischereischein holen.
Mit der Prüfungsbescheinigung, Passfoto und Geld zum Ordnungsamt gehen und der Junge hat dann seinen vollwertigen Fischereischein.
Der Unterschied zum bisherigen Jugendfischereischein ist, dass er dann auch alleine gehen kann und keinen Fischereischein besitzenden und erwachsenen Begleiter mehr braucht.
Dies geht in BW dann ab 14 Jahren, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, aber spätestens aufm Amt werden die dazu Auskunft erteilen können?
Es müsste aber deshalb ab 14 Jahren gehen, schon weil man die Prüfung ab diesem Alter machen darf!

Jürgen


----------



## AngelOlle (5. Dezember 2018)

Hi,

siehe https://www.service-bw.de/web/guest...ntragen&_zustaendigestelle_WAR_suchegui_tab=0 unter "Voraussetzungen" Dein Bub kann den Fischereischein schon jetzt bekommen. Kein Grund bis 16 zu warten.

*Voraussetzungen*
*Fischereischein für Jugendliche (Jugendfischereischein)*


Sie sind zwischen 10 und 15 Jahre alt,
Sie haben keinen Sachkundenachweis und
Ihre Eltern oder deren Stellvertreter erklären ihr Einverständnis
*Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit*


Sie sind mindestens 10 Jahre alt und
Sie können die erforderliche Sachkunde nachweisen.


----------

